# Canon card failure



## lennon33x (Sep 2, 2015)

I was involved in a debate the other day about which is better: the 6D or the 5D Mark III. All points aside, the argument came up that the 6D was a liability in that it only had a single card reader. My first inclination is that because it's all digital technology, there's always the possibility that any card can fail at any time, and that just because you have dual slots does not necessarily mean that the 6D is a liability, per se. My question comes more from a technical standpoint. For those of you that know the 5D Mark III and its schematics and manufacturing, does each card slot in the 5D Mark III work differently, or is there a singular unit that if it fails, both card readers could potentially fail and cards could become corrupted. I would like to think that just because the 5D has one more card slot that it doesn't necessarily make it worth the extra $1500 (I know all of the other features, so it's not necessary to point them all out). 

Any insight and this would be awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Sep 2, 2015)

I think you set the slot usage configuration up in the menu.  If you want mirroring (like a backup) you can do it that way, or you can make them look like one large card.

I would think you could download the 5Dm3 user manual from Canon and see what they say.


----------



## lennon33x (Sep 2, 2015)

I knew that part. My issue was, if the card writing aspect of the camera fails, is it a single slot or both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

